

Visualization of gay rights in the US, state by state - DanielRibeiro
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/interactive/2012/may/08/gay-rights-united-states

======
wunderland
Fuck the south. Why are they always lagging behind the rest of the world in
everything?

